# Transporting my Yak



## The_Rookie (Jul 4, 2012)

So I just got my new jackson big tuna. Out of necessity, I transported it 90 miles to my "home" lake using the factory rack on my yukon xl. it did great. I had my sunroof open and the boat never budged. Any problem with using this to transport it on a regular basis? i have attached a photo. i would love to use it to get it to the coast (300 miles)... anybody got any advice?

Thanks for your help and patience....i am a big time rookie


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

i would spread your cross bars out as far as they will go, just to make sure you have the least amount of unsupported kayak as possible. otherwise, no high speed car chases and you should be good to go. just keep an eye on the sliding hardware up there, im sure the yak will pull on it quite a bit at speed.


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

You can get some cheap foam blocks to cushion the yak against the crossbars. Academy sells a set for kayak transport. Otherwise, you should be OK. A line from the bow of the yak to to the front of the car (there should hooks or eyelets under the front end) would be my only other suggestion. The yak may deform a little under pressure but should regain shape soon afterwards.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

You could also put pool noodles split down the middle on the bars..


----------



## The_Rookie (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks to all of you for the help. Greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

oxbeast1210 said:


> You could also put pool noodles split down the middle on the bars..


 x2. they work great


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

I've been driving my kayaks around on top on my minivan's stock roof racks for years without issue. I use two ATV ratchet straps and the foam blocks. I make regular 70 mile each way trips. Once you get the positioning right, the kayak won't drag as much and you really don't kill the gas mileage too bad. It might take a few trips to get that magic spot, but once you do its all good. I just through the cruise control on 73mph and its smooth sailing into FL.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Damn pawg u got a nice fleet haha


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

oxbeast1210 said:


> Damn pawg u got a nice fleet haha


Thanks. I may have a kayak addiction:thumbsup: I had a couple more, but donated them to make room for my favorites.


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

To give you an idea, i drove from Pensacola to Orlando about 800 miles round trip with my Hobie outback strapped to my roof. By the way i drive a 2000 Mitsubishi eclipse. All i used were some foam blocks and 3 ratchet straps. Anything is possible.


----------



## Bahen (Apr 6, 2012)

Make sure that you tie a line from the front of the boat to the front of your vehicle if you are taking it on a long trip. It will help take a lot of pressure off of your factory bars.


----------



## The_Rookie (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks for all the help. I will travel safer with more confidence because of the suggestions.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Sort of of topic, but be sure you rinse your kayak after saltwater use. I've found some rust above my windshield from hauling my yaks around and saltwater dripping onto it...


----------

